# Rat sounds/should I be worried?



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

The Bean saga continues...

My little Bean is doing well after nearly dying from a respiratory infection a month ago. She was on Baytril/Doxy for three weeks and baytril and echineacea for the past week. She is acting normal except for a day of sticky green discharge that cleared almost instantly after we found it and a little wheezing and coughing while running around the sofa with her brothers (don't worry, the boys are fixed)

For her full story please read the thread labeled 'URGENT!!! Please help!Choke? Respirtory?Inept vet?" on page 3-ish.

ok, now for my question. I have heard nearly all my rats make this noise at one point or another and I never thought it was anything bad, but now I am not so sure. I don't even know how to describe it. I have always called it 'talking.' It is a very soft slightly squeek-ish sound that is constant, not like gasping where there is a sound, then a brief silence before the next gasp. It is so soft you can't even hear it unless you have their nose up to your ear. You can hear it through a stethoscope but I can't tell if it is coming from her lungs or her nose. It 

Does anyone know what I am talking about? Are there any videos displaying different rat sounds so that I can identify? If you know what it is, should I be worried?

Thank you so much for your time, I know this is a tricky question. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats should be silent, unless they have scarred lungs/impending URI's...some rats will squeak while hiccupping, others will squeak when active. Try to figure out when you hear these noises...staying relatively still in their cage, during their sleep, after activity, etc?


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

She makes the noise when we take her out and she is sniffing madly and running around. I have not heard it when she is still or relaxed

I found this video of guinea pigs making a sound that is pretty much identical to what I am hearing from Bean. The only difference is that they are WAY louder! you can only hear Bean when you have her up to your ear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlbx3Kc-ohU

Hope this helps! You guys are a lifesaver, Thank you so much!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

any Ideas? I am trying to figure out if I need to keep giving her Baytril for the rest of her life.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bad sounds for a rat. Definitely bad and most likley a URI.


----------



## lauraaa (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats what my new rats sound like and pretty loud too


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

lauraaa said:


> Thats what my new rats sound like and pretty loud too


Vet time for both of you


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I just called a semi-local rat vet. I wanted to 'test' their rat knowledge before I paid their $70 exam fee. I figured if they got it right I could at least try them out. What did they say?

Baytril alone, one dose per day for one week

*slams head on desk*

The search continues.


----------



## lauraaa (Apr 7, 2011)

I know 
is baytril in the uk too? And is it known as anything else?
Im pretty sure my rats are under 3 months old they are tiny, what do you think (in very simple terms as im a new rat owner) the dose for them should be? Im going to ring the vets tomorrow as its still bank holiday ive been trying all weekend


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its still baytril in the UK or called enrofloxacin...since Baytril is the brand name.


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

took my rat to the vet yesterday (she doesnt get many rodents, however) because he's wheezing and making similar sounds.....and she prescribed Bactrim (sulftatrim), given by syringe twice a day for several days. 



??? Does this sound right?


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

Forgot to add that she gave him a shot of Penicillin at the office.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

penicillin really?

Often vets will give an injection of the same med they will be getting orally for the course of their treatment, or they will give an injection of something that will aid the treatment like steroids, but 1 shot of one antibiotic and then oral meds of another type altogether? Odd. Watch your rat carefully, he should improve in 4-5 days, if not you need to go back. Bactrim is a very good antibiotic for some things but doesn't work well with respiratory issues most of the time.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I wanted to mention that the injection of the same medication is to get the antibiotic into the blood stream faster than orally. Its like a jump start.


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> penicillin really?
> 
> Often vets will give an injection of the same med they will be getting orally for the course of their treatment, or they will give an injection of something that will aid the treatment like steroids, but 1 shot of one antibiotic and then oral meds of another type altogether? Odd. Watch your rat carefully, he should improve in 4-5 days, if not you need to go back. Bactrim is a very good antibiotic for some things but doesn't work well with respiratory issues most of the time.


I checked the invoice, and the office shot was Penicillin. The vet was kind of a last resort, because Chud (the rat) is my bf's and I couldn't get a hold of him at work--but I was afraid to _not_ go to the vet and Chud worsen (he's our third albino lab rat---none tested just extras at Vanderbilt--and the first two declined quickly....though they were about 2 yrs old and Chud is less than a year). My bf recommended a Banfield vet (through Petsmart) but I couldn't get a hold of them. 

The wheezing seems moderate to severe (though I know nothing about rat health/issues) but it's intermittent... I notice it most when I pick him up. Does that have any significance?

I sure hope the Bactrim works. We're going out of town but taking Chud--and his med--with us. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

Forgot to say we're going out of town for the weekend, so by Monday we'll know if there's any improvement. 


Thank you for the info!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck with Chud


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

Thank you everybody.

Well all weekend his wheezing was quite loud. I've been giving the Bactril twice a day, and he seems to be getting used to the injections. 

Today the wheezing's been a lot less, and when it occurs it's not as loud. However, now he seems to be trembling....or shaking...and his heart is beating fast. But personality and energy wise he pretty much seems normal.

Do you think he's getting better? He's been on the Bactril since Thursday. I'm not sure if we should continue with it, or just go to a new vet..... ???


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RodentsHere said:


> Thank you everybody.
> 
> Well all weekend his wheezing was quite loud. I've been giving the Bactril twice a day, and he seems to be getting used to the injections.
> 
> ...


You are giving baytril injectable sub-cutaneously? What concentration did you give, and what did you dilute it with? Or are you giving bactrim with injections??


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> You are giving baytril injectable sub-cutaneously? What concentration did you give, and what did you dilute it with? Or are you giving bactrim with injections??


Sorry, it's Bactril.... the bottle says Sulfatrim pediatric. We give him .25ml twice a day with a syringe--into the inside of his cheek (as per vet).


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

Is he also staying room? I had a rat that was sick like this one day and had to keep her warm as she was getting cold.


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

renegaderob18 said:


> Is he also staying room?


not sure what you mean by this part.


yes, i did read recently to keep sick rats warm. I will correct that tonight.


----------



## RodentsHere (May 5, 2011)

*UPDATE*

took Chud to a new vet, and she gave him Baytril this time, and advised getting a different rat food for him to eat....anything smaller than the pellets he had been eating.

In two days he made a huge turnaround! YAY!!!! ;D


----------

